# Smoker went cold is Brisket salvageable?



## tmc142 (Jan 29, 2017)

Put two 11# briskets on at midnight. The smoker (stick burner) temp was steady around 235. Thought I set my Maverick alarm correctly but obviously failed. Woke up at 5AM to smoker temp around 100. I had not placed a probe in the brisket yet, so no idea what internal temp had gotten to, but this morning it is 120. 

Does it matter that the meat was still intact and not probed?  I don't know when my fire went cold but I have to assume that the intact muscle was in 200+ degrees for at least a couple hours. That should have killed exterior bacteria, no?

Do I throw these briskets out to be safe or can I just bring the smoker back up to temp and go till I hit 190-200?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

Bring it back up to temp & finish it up.

It is safe to eat.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2017)

What Al said, smoke away!


----------



## tmc142 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.  Came out just fine and nobody got sick.  Brisket #1 is gone, brisket #2 will be in the chili on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------

